# Tips on How to Start Making a Game



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't know if this the right part of the forum to post, but I'm posting this here.

Me and a friend have been wanting to make an adventure horror game for quite sometime and we been going around online gathering tips about the technology and ways to use it online, so I ask you to give me (us) some more advice on this and how we should organize yourselves, programing and anything you find useful an indie game.

Thank you on advance.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

-Coding is a lot of specialized work (directx/opengl/cuda/winapi APIs ontop of C++ base) if done from scratch, use someone else's game engine or in another game editor (see custom maps/mods from warcraft, starcraft, skyrim communities)
-Don't attempt any RPG-like game on the first try, the decision tree only grows exponentially larger (look at Rouge genre games from 1980's) not to mention media costs in art/audio
-If done from scratch, use a minimalist philosophy, less is more, emphasize/design in terms of game dynamics as a hook (the game "Limbo" is a good example of this)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

nonnaci said:


> -Coding is a lot of specialized work (directx/opengl/cuda/winapi APIs ontop of C++ base) if done from scratch, use someone else's game engine or in another game editor (see custom maps/mods from warcraft, starcraft, skyrim communities)
> -Don't attempt any RPG-like game on the first try, the decision tree only grows exponentially larger (look at Rouge genre games from 1980's) not to mention media costs in art/audio
> -If done from scratch, use a minimalist philosophy, less is more, emphasize/design in terms of game dynamics as a hook (the game "Limbo" is a good example of this)


Thank you! We are considering an adventure game, probably a mix between Off and White Chamber.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Be sure to ask the 12 year old boys what they want first! Heavens knows your game can't be successful without their blessing... :dry:

Seriously, my main tip would be design to the beat of your own drum; that's what really sets indie titles apart.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Advice: grab NWN, grab the aurora toolset and start playing with it. You'll see just how much work goes into making maps and populating them, dialogues, quests, spawning monsters, making scripts and all that jazz. You'll see what it takes to make a game.

I have a NWN persistent "RPG" world and let me tell you that sometimes, I feel like throwing it out of the window. From scripts that decide to bork out even though they don't have any errors in them to monsters that decide that spawning is overrated, you have a lot to deal with.

That barrel that is supposed to respawn? Why isn't it respawning? Why is that monsters not dropping its loot? Why doesn't the NPC advance the quest? Why is that vendor standing there and not opening the shop?

Making a game sounds like all fun and stuff, but it's a buttload of work and more than once, you will want to give up. Play with the Aurora Toolset (make sure you grab the custom content packs) and see if you have what it takes to make a game. Try this:

- Make at least 5 random exterior maps from scratch and populate them 100%
- Make at least 5 interior maps and populate them 100%
- Make at least 2 cave type dungeons and 2 ruins type dungeons and populate them 100%
- Make at least 1 city map and populate it 100%
- Make at least 5 random "one-shot" quests
- Make at least 1 multi-part quest

This will include at the very least:

- Creating NPC's
- Creating NPC Shops
- Creating NPC Dialogues and their branches (for decisions)
- Creating monster spawns
- Creating item spawns
- Creating Treasure tables
- Creating unique encounters
- Creating Quest Rewards
- Creating Unique Items for quests
- Scripting NPC behavior
- Scripting spawns
- Scripting the unique item spawns
- Scripting the breakables
- Scripting the boss spawns and dialogues
- Adjust weather
- Adjust sounds and sound effects
- Adjust BGM
- Adjust encounter difficulty
- Adjust lighting
- Adjust AI behaviors

That's the bare minimum...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

ilphithra said:


> Advice: grab NWN, grab the aurora toolset and start playing with it. You'll see just how much work goes into making maps and populating them, dialogues, quests, spawning monsters, making scripts and all that jazz. You'll see what it takes to make a game.
> 
> I have a NWN persistent "RPG" world and let me tell you that sometimes, I feel like throwing it out of the window. From scripts that decide to bork out even though they don't have any errors in them to monsters that decide that spawning is overrated, you have a lot to deal with.
> 
> ...


I thank you for the advice but we are aiming for a survival horror adventure, not a RPG...


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> I thank you for the advice but we are aiming for a survival horror adventure, not a RPG...


 @ilphithra's list is still pertinent for your game. It's a huge job.


Unless you are going to remake this:







-ZDD


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

AyaSullivan said:


> I thank you for the advice but we are aiming for a survival horror adventure, not a RPG...





Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> @_ilphithra_'s list is still pertinent for your game. It's a huge job.-ZDD


Duckie is correct, it doesn't matter what type it is. You still have to go through all those steps unless you want to make something like what Duckie posted.


----------



## Bewilderebeest (Jun 22, 2013)

ilphithra said:


> I have a NWN persistent "RPG" world...


Really? Which one? I used to be on Neversummer 3.5 quite a bit.

*looks around at the passing topic*

Um, the last game I tried to create was a pnp/dice/board game. Failed miserably.

*dodged bullet*


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Not to derail your thread, but I played NWN and was a big fan Myscha the Sled Dog's persistent server, based on MMO style spawning. He re-wrote the script using the Aurora tools and we had a LOT of fun there. Good times 

In fact, Aurora was my 1st experience with programming in C#. Myscha's script and tutorial made it easy to understand.



-ZDD


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Have you considered creating a mod for an existing game instead of making everything on your own?


Games like Counter-Strike and Team Fortress started off as mods for Half-Life. Day Z is just a mod for Arma 2 and look how big that got.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Cheveyo said:


> Have you considered creating a mod for an existing game instead of making everything on your own?
> 
> 
> Games like Counter-Strike and Team Fortress started off as mods for Half-Life. Day Z is just a mod for Arma 2 and look how big that got.


I considered that but my friend wants to do something else.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

My only suggestion is: learn to create your own art. 100%. You won't regret it, as that's where a big source of frustration often lies.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

If you are determined enough it's certainly possible:

PixelProspector – the indie goldmine

5 Free Game Development Software Tools To Make Your Own Games

A Beginner's Guide To Making Your First Video Game

HowStuffWorks "Software Needed for Making a Video Game"



-ZDD


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> If you are determined enough it's certainly possible:
> 
> PixelProspector – the indie goldmine
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Random2d (Jul 16, 2013)

gamedev - game development, programming, math, art, collaboration

Never used that subreddit myself, so I'm not sure how good it is, but they at least have a list of links on the sidebar about different subjects. Hopefully it will server as a useful starting point.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

You should recognize that your first game will probably be horrible beyond words. It's just how reality works. One does not simply sit down and create a great game on their first try even if it's simplistic. You should just try to have fun with the process and decide if it's something you really enjoy.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Have you checked out Indie Game: The movie? Indie Game: The Movie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You wont learn a lot about creating the game, but I think it'll be a good watch for anyone thinking about getting into making their own game.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Sharaz Jek said:


> Really? Which one? I used to be on Neversummer 3.5 quite a bit.


I only had it on public view for less than a week so not even sure if a lot of people saw it. It was called ArchReyss and it's mostly just something private for a bunch of friends to play in. I still work on it though.



Sharaz Jek said:


> Um, the last game I tried to create was a pnp/dice/board game. Failed miserably.
> 
> *dodged bullet*


If I remember correctly, the last PnP I was in was Call of Cthulhu but I wasn't the DM. I haven't been to a PnP session in ages.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Cheveyo said:


> Have you checked out Indie Game: The movie? Indie Game: The Movie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> You wont learn a lot about creating the game, but I think it'll be a good watch for anyone thinking about getting into making their own game.


No Edmund McMillen fan lives without watching that movie.


----------



## synod (Jun 13, 2013)

The problem is that the game’s designers were much more interested in hammering home their message than creating an actual game experience. If you want to win the game, then the right choice each step of the way is to save your money and not spend any of it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

synod said:


> The problem is that the game’s designers were much more interested in hammering home their message than creating an actual game experience. If you want to win the game, then the right choice each step of the way is to save your money and not spend any of it.


It depends on the game, company, developers and studio, I believe.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

AyaSullivan said:


> I don't know if this the right part of the forum to post, but I'm posting this here.
> 
> Me and a friend have been wanting to make an adventure horror game for quite sometime and we been going around online gathering tips about the technology and ways to use it online, so I ask you to give me (us) some more advice on this and how we should organize yourselves, programing and anything you find useful an indie game.
> 
> Thank you on advance.


Holy crap, tell us when you finish it. I'm a huge fan of indie horror games. :kitteh:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Psychosmurf said:


> Holy crap, tell us when you finish it. I'm a huge fan of indie horror games. :kitteh:


Thanks for the support! We do wish to finish it though we are still very unsure about a lot of this. The concept itself, what is scary or not are some very big doubts.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Hermes said:


> I would suggests going with a game engine that has been around for a while and has a large user base. (Unity or GameMaker are good examples). This way most bugs and problems are already solved and if you have a specific problem then the community is generally more than willing to help.
> 
> Another tip that I recently learned (I'm studying to be a game Dev.) is the usefulness of a paper prototype. This is essentially the game but using paper props, it is quick to do and play testers can give you feed back on what is good, bad and unusable. There's not much point of making a game if it's not fun.
> 
> You will also want to have a detailed time line which has not only the milestones but what each person (You and your Friend) have to get done and by when. This really does speed up work and make everything much more effeicent even when there is only two people.





AyaSullivan said:


> Thank you very much for you help, it was very helpful.


1) Yes, go with a fully pre-loaded game engine if you don't have a better option. However, don't overlook any skillset which no one has experience or understanding. I know, especially with programming , overlooked details crop up all the time. This always happens, and there's no way to predict every little detail without having already completed what you set out to do. The best way to combat this is by writing simple code, which implies simple gameplay.

2) You don't need to paper prototype. These exist as cheap simulators. You want to experience and experiment with gameplay without having built anything yet. It doesn't make sense to paper prototype everything, so just do what's needed given the context. It may be more worthwhile to roleplay and film example-gameplay with your friend in person.
2a) Horror games aren't "FUN." They can be suspensful, gloomy, gory, ..., not "FUN"

3) Deadlines are a capricious beast. Also, use source control (like git or svn) for everything.

4) Udacity/coursera are free, and they don't discriminate by country. However, neither have any game _design_ course, not to be confused with game _development_.

5) I know I've said this above. Keep gameplay simple. Completing any good-looking game of any size is an impressive feat by itself.

Good luck


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Muck Fe said:


> 1) Yes, go with a fully pre-loaded game engine if you don't have a better option. However, don't overlook any skillset which no one has experience or understanding. I know, especially with programming , overlooked details crop up all the time. This always happens, and there's no way to predict every little detail without having already completed what you set out to do. The best way to combat this is by writing simple code, which implies simple gameplay.


Something like Game Developer Studio or RPGMaker might be the ideal for now?



> 2) You don't need to paper prototype. These exist as cheap simulators.


Why not? I usually note down our ideas on paper and keep them nearby so we can later discuss what is best. We also draw design ideas.
What kind of cheap simulators are you talking about?



> 2a) Horror games aren't "FUN." They can be suspensful, gloomy, gory, ..., not "FUN"


Why not? Silent Hill series were pretty suspenseful, gloomy and gory while still throwing some humor in between the heavy scenes. For example:






And even the extras like secret weapons and endings could be considered as humor in a game so heavy. So why shouldn't a horror game have fun it? 
Surely some games don't have fun stories (Shadow of the Colossus, for example) but they surely are fun to play.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

AyaSullivan said:


> Something like Game Developer Studio or RPGMaker might be the ideal for now?


Yes, unless your team is capable of something else.



> Why not? I usually note down our ideas on paper and keep them nearby so we can later discuss what is best. We also draw design ideas.
> What kind of cheap simulators are you talking about?


I'm saying you don't _need_ to paper prototype. And it's not uncommon to use GameMaker, or similar programs, to prototype. Representing a game on paper doesn't capture the essence of the media in general. But, sure. Use whatever to help you define a clearer goal.



> Why not? Silent Hill series were pretty suspenseful, gloomy and gory while still throwing some humor in between the heavy scenes. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Humor doesn't mean 'fun.'

By 'fun,' I think you mean entertaining, engaging, and exciting. They're only reactional feelings of a game and not the feelings of a game itself, and they vaguely describe the experience for a good game of any genre.

A suspenseful, gloomy, gory, and humorous horror-game versus an entertaining, engaging, exciting, and fun horror-game?
The former one gives a clearer vision.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Muck Fe said:


> Yes, unless your team is capable of something else.
> 
> 
> I'm saying you don't _need_ to paper prototype. And it's not uncommon to use GameMaker, or similar programs, to prototype. Representing a game on paper doesn't capture the essence of the media in general. But, sure. Use whatever to help you define a clearer goal.
> ...


It was a fun experience, unlike the Team ICO games, which aren't even horror.


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

AyaSullivan said:


> It was a fun experience, unlike the Team ICO games, which aren't even horror.


Team ICO aka "Where do I go? What the hell do I do now? I'm stuck get me out of here!" games.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

JamesSteal said:


> Team ICO aka "Where do I go? What the hell do I do now? I'm stuck get me out of here!" games.


Aka the "OMG NOTHING IS GONNA END WELL I'M GONNA GOING TO CRY AT END" games. I knew exactly what to do and where to go for most of ICO and SotC.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

While not directed towards coding and such (because I have no clue), but be sure to spend some time on the story you are going to be telling. A lot of indie games tend to throws this out the window in favor for just a quick adventure. That's nice and all, but that's just going to leave you with the rest of the indie games.

Whereas if you look at the popular indie games, you will see they tend to have a story, even if faint. Take Journey and Fez (haven't played but I heard it has some type of divine story?) for instance. But try to make it a bit meaningful--even horror has its profound gems. Yet, I am pretty bias because I play games more for story...

Anyway, a second thing: if you are BRAND NEW to the whole game making thing, you might want to start small. RPG Maker VX is a program that allows users to make their own RPGs within their own premade structure. It's simple at first, but people who know how to script have done wonders, and it can teach you the basis for "events," "variables," and "conditions." I know you said it's not an RPG, but this is more for practice. Plus, via scripting, people have been able to morph the RPG structure into a horror game. So it might be useful to look into.

Good luck!


----------

